# Utah Bird Dogs??



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody know what happened to it?


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. It was there last night. Maybe it finally kicked the bucket.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Up for renewal. There seemed to be very little traffic on the forum.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats too bad if that is the case. That was a great resource / forum.

I really liked that forum although I didn't contribute much (since Im no whiz at training dogs)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

It will be back up this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------

